# Excessive celebration penalties



## Jody Hawk (Oct 3, 2009)

These are a bunch of crap. Let them play !!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> These are a bunch of crap. Let them play !!!!!!!!



I totally agree. If they put on a line dancing or juggling routine, yeah slap a penalty on them. But pointing in the air? Having team mates slap you on the helmet? Give me a break......


----------



## Murphy (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't seem fair for either team


----------



## Buck (Oct 3, 2009)

Sort of took the wind of my sails in a hurry...


----------



## Headshot (Oct 3, 2009)

A penalty for taunting is one thing; but being excited because of a great play by a teammate is something different.


----------



## AU Bassman (Oct 3, 2009)

Sure changed the complexion of the Uga game. The no celebration rule was a real hot topic at the SEC media days. Coaches were told it would be strictly enforced. Seems a shame guys can't celebrate a little bit. Penalties should NEVER dictate the outcome of any game. Uga kicking off from inside their twenty was a huge part of LSU comeback.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 3, 2009)

Headshot said:


> A penalty for taunting is one thing; but being excited because of a great play by a teammate is something different.



Exactly.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 3, 2009)

I would have rather gotten the tar kicked out of us than have refs take it upon themselves.  Rediculous


----------



## DAWG POUND (Oct 3, 2009)

ise feel likes wese had that ones taken away from us for sore. ise feels violated and needs me some sweet tea to settle down. ise am mad.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Not good for the players, fans or SEC.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 3, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> ise feel likes wese had that ones taken away from us for sore. ise feels violated and needs me some sweet tea to settle down. ise am mad.



Sweet tea has TOO much sugar in it.  It want settle you down.

Your violated?

Let Comeaux settle you down.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Sweet tea has TOO much sugar in it.  It want settle you down.
> 
> Your violated?
> 
> Let Comeaux settle you down.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 3, 2009)

I think they are gettin punished from the little Florida game antics that was pulled.


----------



## Duff (Oct 3, 2009)

I guess when an 18 yr old scores a touchdown in front of 90,000+ screamin fans he is supposed to drop his head and walk back to the sidelines


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2009)

Duff said:


> I guess when an 18 yr old scores a touchdown in front of 90,000+ screamin fans he is supposed to drop his head and walk back to the sidelines



To be more specific.


"when an 18 yr old scores the _ WINNING _ touchdown in front of 90,000+ screamin fans " with a minute left in the game.

Because that _should _ have been the winning touchdown


----------



## Jranger (Oct 3, 2009)

Football is slowly turning into Nascar...


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2009)

Hope and Change. In a few years they wont even keep score.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2009)

Duff said:


> I guess when an 18 yr old scores a touchdown in front of 90,000+ screamin fans he is supposed to drop his head and walk back to the sidelines



Always seemed to work for Herschel.....


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Always seemed to work for Herschel.....



He knew Vince Dooley would make him clean his room with a toothbrush.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 3, 2009)

Dwyer fumbled on the goal line.


----------



## Buck (Oct 3, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Dwyer fumbled on the goal line.



Wrong thread dude..


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Dwyer fumbled on the goal line.



Was there a penalty?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 3, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Wrong thread dude..



oops


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 3, 2009)

Watch Eric Berry on UT vs AU he does the same thing everytime he makes a tackle, aaannnddd no call as should be



WDE


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2009)

CBS wanted there to be BIG ratings for the game next week with the two undefeated teams LSU/Fla. game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2009)

riprap said:


> He knew Vince Dooley would make him clean his room with a toothbrush.




Exactly!!  But he did the same thing all thru out high school, just pitched the ball to the ref and trotted to the sideline.


Class is something you can't teach.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> These are a bunch of crap. Let them play !!!!!!!!


 
I agree, to a point. Let them celebrate however they wish, for 10 seconds, beyond that, it's a penalty.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 3, 2009)

riprap said:


> CBS wanted there to be BIG ratings for the game next week with the two undefeated teams LSU/Fla. game.



Dont really know what your trying to say?

LSU and UGA got called for excessive celebration.

Everytime UF plays on T.V. there are BIG ratings.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 3, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Dont really know what your trying to say?
> 
> LSU and UGA got called for excessive celebration.
> 
> Everytime UF plays on T.V. there are BIG ratings.



Figure it out


----------



## Murphy (Oct 3, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Exactly!!  But he did the same thing all thru out high school, just pitched the ball to the ref and trotted to the sideline.
> 
> 
> Class is something you can't teach.



Wonder which one of his personalities had the Class? 

CMR needs to make them just personally hand the ball to the ref and walk slowly to the sidelines then celebrate near the bench its foolish but if there gonna call it we can't afford to touch each others helmets-point anywhere-or smile; just give the ref the ball and walk away 

College Football is getting to PC just like the rest of the nation


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2009)

Murphy said:


> Wonder which one of his personalities had the Class?
> 
> CMR needs to make them just personally hand the ball to the ref and walk slowly to the sidelines then celebrate near the bench its foolish but if there gonna call it we can't afford to touch each others helmets-point anywhere-or smile; just give the ref the ball and walk away
> 
> College Football is getting to PC just like the rest of the nation



Back then I don't think he had but one!!


----------



## mattellis2 (Oct 3, 2009)

is the penalty thing an SEC of an NCAA thing?  just asking, because i caught the end of the ND/washingon game, and they were bouncing of the walls with no celebration penalties called.

-matt


----------



## bull__dawgs (Oct 4, 2009)

I think Richt should bench anyone that was involved in this stupid, self centered act. The only reason the players do this is to call attention to themselves and hope for T/V time.

It all goes back to how they were raised and how they are being coached now. Very said day for Georgia football.


----------



## mattellis2 (Oct 4, 2009)

bull__dawgs said:


> I think Richt should bench anyone that was involved in this stupid, self centered act. The only reason the players do this is to call attention to themselves and hope for T/V time.
> 
> It all goes back to how they were raised and how they are being coached now. Very said day for Georgia football.




i hope you're saying that tongue-in-cheek.  The point of the post is that there wasn't any celebration.  AJ Green didn't point and the crowd, he didn't pull a cell phone out of his sock...he didn't do anything.  And his teammates just gave him the congrats he deserved for making an excellent catch.  The refs blew the call, and it cost GA the game.  True, they called the same thing on the other end for Charles, but what are you going to go with 40 seconds left on the clock?  I am not even a ga fan, and it ticked me off to see the guys lose the game because of a cruddy call in the last 2 minutes.

If you're serious in your comment:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm wondering if the commentators got it all wrong, cause they never called a specific number that the penalty as on. Cox did point to the sky and was running around celebrating. Maybe they got it all wrong on who caused the penalty?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2009)

For kids not to get to celebrate in a big game is just wrong.  That is one of the main reasons I like college football over all others, the kids and the fans get to have a good time.

It would not do well for me to run into the ref that called that penalty today.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 4, 2009)

mattellis2 said:


> I am not even a ga fan, and it ticked me off to see the guys lose the game because of a cruddy call in the last 2 minutes.



They didn't lose the game on that call though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> For kids not to get to celebrate in a big game is just wrong.  That is one of the main reasons I like college football over all others, the kids and the fans get to have a good time.
> 
> It would not do well for me to run into the ref that called that penalty today.



Yeah, you might walk yo ole butt onto the field, but there's a good chance you'd limp off.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Oct 4, 2009)

why not hand the ball to the official, go to your sideline and then celebrate all you want? The coaches should be fined for allowing the players to act like idiots, knowing that a flag could be thrown.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2009)

College football, especially SEC football, is charged with emotion...making a clutch play in front of a packed stadium be it at Tennessee, or Between the Hedges, or at the swamp...wherever some sort of celebration should be allowed, it is all part of the energy of the game. These college kids have worked hard to get to that moment in time, don't take the celebration away from them. 
I mean it isn't like they are taping a cell phone to the goal post and giving out a shout after the big play!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> They didn't lose the game on that call though.



Your right, but it did give LSU great field position and made the D play tight not to allow a single yard for a field goal. If we kick off normally you kick it out of the endzone and start from the 20. I think UGA wins from there.


----------



## mattellis2 (Oct 4, 2009)

bull__dawgs said:


> why not hand the ball to the official, go to your sideline and then celebrate all you want? The coaches should be fined for allowing the players to act like idiots, knowing that a flag could be thrown.




did you even see the game?  no one acted like an idiot.  there was was helmet slapping, and that was it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 4, 2009)

I saw nothing excessive at all.  Just basic stuff.   The ref should be investigated. LOL

Horible call  in my eyes


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> I saw nothing excessive at all.  Just basic stuff.   The ref should be investigated. LOL
> 
> Horible call  in my eyes




I agree. No excuses from me though, we lost the game. But that call was unreal. AJ is one of the quietest, most reserved players on the team.


----------



## proside (Oct 5, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think they are gettin punished from the little Florida game antics that was pulled.



49-10 and a couple of timeouts was your punishment!



Duff said:


> I guess when an 18 yr old scores a touchdown in front of 90,000+ screamin fans he is supposed to drop his head and walk back to the sidelines



Seriously stupid call



MCBUCK said:


> Because that _should _ have been the winning touchdown



no, there was time on the clock and your best defensive player ran on the wrong side of the kicker and arm tackled on the touchdown run!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Always seemed to work for Herschel.....



Not all young men react in the same manner!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Class is something you can't teach.



Being a shy quiet young man doesnt mean your classy!

Even though H. walker is!




bull__dawgs said:


> I think Richt should bench anyone that was involved in this stupid, self centered act. The only reason the players do this is to call attention to themselves and hope for T/V time.
> 
> It all goes back to how they were raised and how they are being coached now. Very said day for Georgia football.



I saw nothing self centered in the celebration, he actually looked like he was trying to get off the field except for his team mates kept hugging him!



mattellis2 said:


> i hope you're saying that tongue-in-cheek.  The point of the post is that there wasn't any celebration.  AJ Green didn't point and the crowd, he didn't pull a cell phone out of his sock...he didn't do anything.  And his teammates just gave him the congrats he deserved for making an excellent catch.  The refs blew the call, and it cost GA the game.  True, they called the same thing on the other end for Charles, but what are you going to go with 40 seconds left on the clock?  I am not even a ga fan, and it ticked me off to see the guys lose the game because of a cruddy call in the last 2 minutes.
> 
> If you're serious in your comment:



agreed!



Jody Hawk said:


> They didn't lose the game on that call though.




agreed!

But for some reason in my mind @ that moment i knew something was going to happen bad for UGA!




bull__dawgs said:


> why not hand the ball to the official, go to your sideline and then celebrate all you want? The coaches should be fined for allowing the players to act like idiots, knowing that a flag could be thrown.



There was no excessive celebration, just a bad call!



riprap said:


> Your right, but it did give LSU great field position and made the D play tight not to allow a single yard for a field goal.



If thats the case?

Why did Rennie arm tackle and give up 35 yards on 1 play?



BlackSmoke said:


> I agree. No excuses from me though, we lost the game. But that call was unreal. AJ is one of the quietest, most reserved players on the team.



I agree 100 %

Sorry about your teams loss, go get em next weekend!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, you might walk yo ole butt onto the field, but there's a good chance you'd limp off.



Naw, I'd limp on and limp off, but in between would be a riot.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 5, 2009)

I still don't understand why a flag was thrown. Because his teammates wanted to congratulate him? No, like BBQBOSS said, the refs have had it out for the Dawgs since the endzone dance against Florida. 
Regardless, they had plenty of chances to win that game.
The offense getting shut down the whole first half was a bigger factor. Thank God the defense showed up for this one, or it could have gotten ugly quick. Although they seemed to let them march up and down the field, once they got in the red zone the D stepped up big time.
Trying to run the interception out of the endzone when you're 7-8 yards deep.  Take a knee and get to work from the 20. Instead, you're trying to get out of your own endzone and lose the battle for field position.
As good as the D was, there were still quite a few missed tackles. Non were bigger than on the last TD play. Scott should have been tackled at the goal line. I believe it was Owens that had him by the leg and Rennie and another LB just didn't rap him up. Instead of bringing guys to the ground, it looks like they're trying to get the big hit.
Washaun Ealy comes in the game and looks like Knowshon reincarnated, wearing the same number and everything. Why was he not in there before or after? The running game was non-existant except for when he came in.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 5, 2009)

MCBUCK said:


> "when an 18 yr old scores the _ WINNING _ touchdown in front of 90,000+ screamin fans " with a minute left in the game.
> 
> Because that _should _ have been the winning touchdown





mattellis2 said:


> The refs blew the call, and it cost GA the game.  True, they called the same thing on the other end for Charles, but what are you going to go with 40 seconds left on the clock?



"Cost GA the game"?!  What cost GA the game was lousy coaching an a Cox interception with a few seconds left on the clock.  LSU scored in under 25 seconds, so you drive just like you did on your last touchdown - that's what you do with 40 seconds left on the clock.



riprap said:


> Your right, but it did give LSU great field position and made the D play tight not to allow a single yard for a field goal. If we kick off normally you kick it out of the endzone and start from the 20. I think UGA wins from there.



The 40 yard kick off return by Holiday is what gave LSU great field position.

Some how, I was expecting these comments.  Fans saying that there is no blame for the UGA coaches or players, just the refs for the outcome of the game.

I was lucky enough to get to go to this game, and it was a great game, and an incredibly exciting 4th quarter.

For those of you who say that the 1 celebration penalty against UGA cost the Dogs the victory, let me point out a few things that I saw that had a factor in the outcome:

- LSU penetrated the UGA 25 yard line 4 times and came away with only 6 points.
- UGA defense showed up for the better part of the game but the O decided to take a rest.
- UGA needs an O and and a D coordinator.  CMR is gonna let Bobo and/or Martinez cost him his job.
- Yes, UGA kicked off from its own 15 after a celebration penalty, and tried to get cute on the kickoff that cost them another 5 yards.  But those 20 yards were just icing on the cake of a _40 yard return_.  Let's not forget that Holiday deserves a lot of the credit for LSU's field position on its last drive
-  When Charles Scott scored, there was no one who would have caught him the last 15 yards, so even if LSU had not had the 15 yards from the penalty, Scott still scores on that play.
- LSU scored in about 25 seconds.
- LSU also kicked off from its own 15 yard line.
- LSU's kick coverage was better than UGA's, thus UGA had a longer field to work on.
- UGA had 49 seconds to do what LSU had just done in 25 seconds.
- UGA had moved the ball well and in big chunks in the 4th quarter.  What cost them the game was an interception.

The good news for UGA is that y'all have found your running back, now it's just up to the coaches to feed him the ball.  Good luck the rest of the way.  You only have 1 SEC loss and control your own destiny.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 5, 2009)

funny they call the little things like a strong arm bicept flex but yet they let them jump up and hip bump with no flags...?


----------



## Buck (Oct 5, 2009)

The one very big exception Boudreaux is that UGA had to score a TD and not a field goal.  The penalty removed the ability for a touchback and or a squib kick which are each viable options for protecting the lead with the amount of time remaining.  It was a flag that should have not been thrown for either team under the circumstances.

Many props for the win.    Should have been able to overcome the celebration flag and we failed.  You guys out played us and deserve the win.  Congrats…


----------



## sboat (Oct 5, 2009)

DSGB said:


> I still don't understand why a flag was thrown. Because his teammates wanted to congratulate him? No, like BBQBOSS said, the refs have had it out for the Dawgs since the endzone dance against Florida.
> Regardless, they had plenty of chances to win that game.
> The offense getting shut down the whole first half was a bigger factor. Thank God the defense showed up for this one, or it could have gotten ugly quick. Although they seemed to let them march up and down the field, once they got in the red zone the D stepped up big time.
> Trying to run the interception out of the endzone when you're 7-8 yards deep.  Take a knee and get to work from the 20. Instead, you're trying to get out of your own endzone and lose the battle for field position.
> ...



It was a close game dominated by good defense from both teams. No way a bonehead call by a BIASED official should determine the outcome!

Thanks to these SEC officials and more like them, SEC football has a lot more in common with WWE than they want to admit.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2009)

The penalties were a crock.  We all know it.  But in the end we just didn't take care of business offensively.  Those penalties should not have kept us from winning with our D turning in a good performance and us taking good care of the football.  Hard to win when your top rusher nets a whopping 33 yards.

Congrats again Bradley and thanks for being classy about it.


----------

